# OOC: [Gestalt] The Standing Stone, Game 2.



## Rayex (May 22, 2006)

This is the OOC thread for one of the two The Standing Stone games I'm going to start.

The party:
*Kolan Earthborn,* Male Stonechild, Stonechild 6 // Fighter 5/TOBEDECIDED. Played by Nac Mac Feegle.
*Tobias Terranhart,* Male Human Cleric of Heironeous 6 // Paladin 6. Played by Stonegod.
*Sylas Dardragon, * Male Halfling Spirit Shaman 6 // Sorcerer 4/Geomancer 2. Played by ByteRynn.
*Fash Daergel,* Male Whisper Gnome Warlock 6 // Rogue 5/Fighter 1. Played by Steve Gorak.


----------



## Rayex (May 22, 2006)

Nac Mac Feegle, Kolan.
I won't look at anything in depths untill you've decided what to exchangce stonelord with. I like the tank-mode though. 

Stonegod, Tobias.
According to my calculations you should have these saves: fort10, ref6, will12. Where does the extra points come from?
Other than that, all is looking good!

ByteRynn, Sylas.
I'm a bit confused by your saves. According to my calculations, your saves should be: Fort8, Ref3, Will7.
Other than that, I love the cats tail! 

Steve Gorak, Fash.
I assume you've used the Fighter class whenever you've mentioned Warrior, is that correct?
HPs are OK, but you would've got more if you'd taken Fighter at 1st level though.
Rest should be ok.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 22, 2006)

All right, I just switched out the level of Stonelord for another level of Fighter, picked up Weapon Specialization and switched around my stats slightly so that I have the option of branching out into some divine casting when we go up in level.

[sblock]
Male Stonechild 6 / Fighter 6
Alignment: LG
Height: 6’4”
Weight: 288lbs
Hair: None
Eyes: Blue
Skin: Stony
Age: 29
XP: Level 6

Str: 25 (+7) [10 points, +8 Racial, +1 Level]
Dex: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Con: 22 (+6) [6 points, +8 Racial]
Int: 12 (+1) [2 points, +2 Racial]
Wis: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Cha: 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 Racial]

Racial Abilities: Darkvision 60’, Natural Armor +4, Immunity to Acid, Immunity to Poison, Magic Stone 3/day (caster level 3), Blind Fight (feat)

Class Abilities: 4 Bonus feats

Hit Dice: 6d10 + 42
HP: 86/86
AC: 30 (+11 armor, +4 Shield, +1 Dex, +4 Natural)
Armor Check Penalty: -8 (-5 for MW Battle Plate w/Optimization, -3 for MW Shield)
Init: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 30ft (Base Speed 40 with Boots)

Saves:
Fortitude +11 [+5 base, +6 Con]
Reflex +5 [+4 base, +1 Dex]
Will +6 [+4 base, +2 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +6/+13
Melee Atk: +1 Warhammer: +15 [1d8+10 damage, x3]
Full Atk: +1 Warhammer: +15/+10 [1d8+10 damage]


Skills (45+12):
Climb +8 [9 ranks, +7 Str, -8 AC Penalty]
Craft: Stoneworking +10 [9 ranks, +1 Int]
Handle Animal +5 [5 ranks, +0 Cha]
Intimidate +9 [9 ranks, +0 Cha]
Jump +13 [9 ranks, +7 Str, +5 competence from boots, -8 AC Penalty]
Listen +6 [4 ranks, +2 Wis]
Spot +6 [4 ranks, +2 Wis]

Feats:
Exotic Armor Proficiency: Battle Plate (1st level)
Weapon Focus: Warhammer (Fighter Bonus Feat)
Power Attack (Fighter Bonus Feat)
Exotic Shield Proficiency: Extreme Shield (3rd Level)
Heavy Armor Optimization (Fighter Bonus Feat)
Improved Toughness (6th Level)
Weapon Specialization: Warhammer (Fighter Bonus Feat)

Languages: Common, Terran, Draconic

Equipment:
Traveler’s Clothes, 5 lbs
Beltpouch, .5 lbs
1 week’s food, 7 lbs
+1 Warhammer (2,312 gp), 5 lbs
+1 Battle Plate (3,650 gp), 125 lbs
+1 Steel Extreme Shield (1,180 gp), 25 lbs
Boots of Striding and Springing (5,500 gp)
Potion Cure Light Wounds x6 (300 gp)
Potion Cure Moderate Wounds x3 (900 gp)
Potion Fly x1 (750 gp)

Current Load: 172 lbs
Loads (light/medium/heavy): 266/533/800

Money: 408 gp
[/sblock]

Appearance and Personality: Kolan is a large, heavily built craggy man, his skin a rough grey the color of granite. He wears a massive suit of heavy armor, which would crush most other men. Nevertheless, he somehow manages to move with a spring in his stride and gives the impression of constant energy. By nature, Kolan is fairly genial, slow to anger and always interested in a good adventure - especially if it gives the chance to explore some new and interesting dungeon buried under the earth.

Brief Background: Raised by his father - an adventurer of some reknown, Kolan always showed interest in exploring, especially underground. Kolan is always fascinated by exploring hidden caves and dungeons beneath the ground, and derives great joy from unearthing hidden treasures from the ground and learning new secrets from underground. His formidable skills as a warrior and his near-indestructability have meant that he rarely has to look far to find a group of others to adventure with.


----------



## Rayex (May 22, 2006)

Great, will look it over tomorrow!


----------



## ByteRynn (May 22, 2006)

Are you using fractional save progressions?  I thought we were, that's where my calculations come from:

Fort (Good from Spirit shaman, all 6 levels) 5+0 (Con)+1 (racial)=+6
Ref (Poor from all classes, 6 levels) 2+1 (Dex)+1 (racial)=+4
Will (Good from all classes, all 6 levels) 5+3 (wis)+1 (racial)=+9

How did you get my saves?


----------



## Rayex (May 22, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Are you using fractional save progressions?  I thought we were, that's where my calculations come from:
> 
> Fort (Good from Spirit shaman, all 6 levels) 5+0 (Con)+1 (racial)=+6
> Ref (Poor from all classes, 6 levels) 2+1 (Dex)+1 (racial)=+4
> ...





Nope, not fractional, just the "regular" gestalt way of doing saves.


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Stonegod, Tobias.
> According to my calculations you should have these saves: fort10, ref6, will12. Where does the extra points come from?
> Other than that, all is looking good!




Pal 6 is 5/2/2
Clr 6 is 5/2/5
Stats give +1/+0/+2
Divine grace adds +4 to all (Chr)
Vest of resistance +1 adds +1 to all.

So that should be 11/7/12.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 22, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Steve Gorak, Fash.
> I assume you've used the Fighter class whenever you've mentioned Warrior, is that correct?
> HPs are OK, but you would've got more if you'd taken Fighter at 1st level though.
> Rest should be ok.




Yup, sorry, I meant fighter; I'll correct this oversight.
I decided to go rogue at level 1 for the skill points instead of fighter for the HPs. My character's role definitely wont be front line fighting, so I figured it's be more useful to max out those sp.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## ByteRynn (May 23, 2006)

Regular gestalt way would work this way then?:

Fort +7 (spirit shaman/geomancer) + 0 (fort) + 1 (racial)= +8
Ref +2 (Spirit shaman) + 1 (dex) + 1(racial) = +4
Will +7 (sorcerer/geomancer) + 3 (wis) +1 (racial)= +11

I am still not seeing where your math comes from.  Have I gone stupid?


----------



## Rayex (May 23, 2006)

oops, doublepost.


----------



## Rayex (May 23, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Pal 6 is 5/2/2
> Clr 6 is 5/2/5
> Stats give +1/+0/+2
> Divine grace adds +4 to all (Chr)
> ...




We were both off, the progression goes like this:
Level 1: +2fort, +0ref, +2will
Level 2: +1fort, +0ref, +1will
Level 3: +1fort, +1ref, +1will
Level 4: +1fort, +0ref, +1will
Level 5: +0fort, +0ref, +0will
Level 6: +1fort, +1ref, +1will
Stats:   +1fort, +0ref, +2will
Cha:     +4fort, +4ref, +4will
vest:    +1fort, +1ref, +1will
Total: +12fort, +7ref, +13will.


----------



## Rayex (May 23, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Regular gestalt way would work this way then?:
> 
> Fort +7 (spirit shaman/geomancer) + 0 (fort) + 1 (racial)= +8
> Ref +2 (Spirit shaman) + 1 (dex) + 1(racial) = +4
> ...





No, you are not stupid. However, what alot of people tend to do, is look at the total saves at level 6. This is not correct, as you have to look at it on a level-to-level perspective.
I'll give you a breakdown:
Level 1: +2fort, +0ref, +2will
Level 2: +1fort, +0ref, +1will
Level 3: +1fort, +1ref, +0will (the +1fort comes from the sorcerer part, as spirit shaman get +0fort this level)
Level 4: +1fort, +0ref, +1will
Level 5: +0fort, +0ref, +0will
Level 6: +1fort, +1ref, +1will
Stats:   +0fort, +1ref, +3will
Race:    +1fort, +1ref, +1will
Total:    +7fort, +4ref, +9will


----------



## stonegod (May 24, 2006)

Crazy craziness, but I won't argue with a point bump. Thanks!


----------



## stonegod (May 24, 2006)

Should we post finalized chars here, or is there going to be a Rogues Gallery?


----------



## ByteRynn (May 24, 2006)

Why then, at level 5 when I start taking Geomancer, do I not go up by two in Fort and Will?


----------



## Rayex (May 24, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Should we post finalized chars here, or is there going to be a Rogues Gallery?





Yes, please post it. And yes, it's crazy, kind of


----------



## Rayex (May 24, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Why then, at level 5 when I start taking Geomancer, do I not go up by two in Fort and Will?




...because running through all these numbers, I completely forgot about those 2 levels of Geomancer instead of Sorcerer during the last breakdown. Terribly sorry. These numbers are starting to get to my head, I swear!

Level 1: +2fort, +0ref, +2will
Level 2: +1fort, +0ref, +1will
Level 3: +1fort, +1ref, +0will (the +1fort comes from the sorcerer part, as spirit shaman get +0fort this level)
Level 4: +1fort, +0ref, +1will
Level 5: +2fort, +0ref, +2will
Level 6: +1fort, +1ref, +1will
Stats: +0fort, +1ref, +3will
Race: +1fort, +1ref, +1will
Total: +9fort, +4ref, +11will


----------



## stonegod (May 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Tobias' Stats]*Tobias Terranhart CR 6*
Male human cleric (Heironeous) 6//paladin 6
LG Medium humanoid (human)
*Aura* strong good, courage 10'
*Init* +0; *Senses* Listen +2, Spot +2
*Languages* Common

*AC* 23, touch 11, flat-footed 23
*hp* 46 (6 HD)
*Immune* disease, fear
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +7, *Will* +13

*Spd* 20 ft.
*Melee* _+1 cold iron longsword_ +11/+6 (1d8+3/11-20) or
*Melee* mwk alchemical silver morningstar +10/+5 (1d8+3)
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +9
*Attack Options* smite evil 2/day (+4 to hit, +6 damage)
*Special Abilities* Disciple of the Sun, Divine Shield (+4 AC, 3/min), Divine Vigor (Spd 30', +12 hp, 4/min), lay on hands (24 hp), spontaneous casting (heal spells), turn undead 11/day (+8, 3d6+10, 6th)
*Combat Gear* holy water (4), _scroll of sanctuary_ (4), _silversheen_ (4), _wand of cure light wounds_ (50)
*Cleric Spells Prepared* (CL 6th, +9 melee touch, +6 ranged touch):
~~3rd: _flame of faith, magic circle against evil, searing light_ (D)
~~2nd: _aid, bull's strength_ (3), _spiritual weapon_ (D)
~~1st: _bless, distrupt undead_ (D), _divine favor_ (3)
~~0: _guidance_ (5)
(D): Domain Spell. Domains: Glory, War
*Paladin Spells Prepared* (CL 3rd, +9 melee touch, +6 ranged touch):
~~1st: _bless weapon_ (2)
*Spell-like Abilities:*
~~At Will: _detect evil_
~~1/week: _remove disease_

*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 18
*SQ* aura of courage, divine grace, divine health, lay on hands, special mount, strong aura of good
*Feats* Disciple of the Sun, Divine Shield, Divine Vigor, Extra Turning, Weapon Focus: longsword (B)
*Skills* Diplomacy +15, Knowledge: religion +5, Ride +4, Sense Motive +11
*Possessions* combat possessions plus _+1 cold iron longsword_, mwk alchemical silver morningstar; _+1 full plate_, _+1 everburning heavy steel shield_; _ring of protection +1_, _cloak of charisma +2_, _vest of resistance +1_; backpack, bedroll, scrollcase, silver holy symbol, spell component pouch, waterskin; noble outfit, signet ring, court jewelry; 146.9 gp[/Sblock]
[sblock=Tobias' Mount]*Heironeous' Lightning*
Male heavy warhorse
N Large magical beast
*Init* +1; *Senses* low-light vision, scent; Listen +6, Spot +5

*AC* 23, touch 10, flat-footed 22
*hp* 45 (6 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +6, *Will* +6; improved evasion

*Spd* 40 ft.
*Melee* hoof +7 (1d8+4) or
*Melee* 2 hooves +7 (1d8+4) and bite +2 (1d4+2)
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +12

*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 6, Wis 13, Cha 6
*SQ* empathic link, improved evasion, share spells, share saving throws
*Feats* Endurance, Improved Natural Attack, Run
*Skills* Listen +6, Spot +5
*Possessions* bit and bridle, mwk chainmail barding, military saddle[/sblock]
*Appearance and Personality*

Tobias feels that he is an emissary for glorious Heironius, and thus everything about him is resplendant: his gleaming full plate armor, the clean light eminating from this well polished steel shield, the well maintained arms, and the spotless barding of his holy mount. Out of his armor (which is rarely; he even attends state functions in it), Tobias is a broad shouldered young man with close-cut brown hair and brown eyes. He has a perpectual curl of a smile to his face with strong dimples that make him seem younger than he thirty years.

*Rough Background*

Tobias is a holy warrior of the Valorous One, and was taught to be an personification of his faith. As such, he was trained in rigorous team tactics and in courtly manners. His parents offered him to the Church at a young age when a paladin saved their village; thus, he feels it is his duty to walk the world, bringing the light of Heironeous to the world. He does this not through preaching but through example.

Tobias has been travelling with is other boon companions for several years. He sees their "adventures" as a way of living Heironeous' teachings. While there have been a few conflicts in the past (a minor disagreement over a course of action, a dispute over which "jobs" to take), he has not let his faith play an "iron hand" in his relationship with his collegues.

*Role*

Since Tobias believes he is a personal embodiement of his god, he is comfortable in the front lines of combat and in the palace throneroom. In combat, he wades in, using his clerical spells and divine feats to bolster himself and his allys. He also a fierce foe of undead and a decent healer (has both sponteneous _cures_ and lay on hands). In social situations, his winning ways complement that of a bard, and his priestly connections provide some legitemacy that less noble compainions lack.

*Note*

I can provide the actual calculations used to create Tobias upon request. All feats are either from the PHB, Complete Warrior, or Complete Divine; the Glory domain is from Complete Divine; the _vest of resistance_ is from Complete Arcane; and the _everburning shield_ is just a shield with _continual flame_ cast on it.

I do realize the story etc. is a bit cliched, but sometimes cliches are fun to play too (though I promise he is not a heavy handed type). I wanted to develop a strong "holy warrior" archetype, and thought this would be more interesting to explore than cleric/fighter (which Ferrix's dwarf would probably do better justice).


----------



## ByteRynn (May 24, 2006)

*Sylas Dardragon*
[sblock]Male halfling Spirit Shaman 6 and Sorcerer4/Geomancer 2
LN Small Humanoid
*Init* +1; *Senses* Listen +5, Spot +3
*Languages* Common, Halfling
________________________________________________
*AC* 16, touch 13, flat-footed 15
*Hp* 33 (6 HD)
*Fort* +9, *Ref* +4, *Will* +11
*Special* +2 vs. Fear Effects
___________________________________________________
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* touch spell +6 (spell) or
*Melee* spectral hand touch spell +8 (spell) or
*Ranged* mwk light crossbow +7 (1d6/19-20/80 ft.)
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* -2
*Attack Options* weapon finesse, point, blank shot
*Special Attacks* Chastise Spirits 8/day (6d6, DC 21)
*Spell-like Abilities* (1st):
	at will- _detect spirits_, _blessing of the spirits_
*Spirit Shaman Spells Retrieved* (CL 6th/7th in forests):
	3rd (4): _vigor_
	2nd (6): _fog cloud, lesser restoration_
1st (7): _produce flame, cure light wounds (DC16), faerie fire_
	0th (6): _read magic, detect poison, light_
*Sorcerer Spells Known* (CL 6th/7th in forests):
	3rd (4): _unluck, vampiric touch, mesmerizing glare_
	2nd (6): _spectral hand, blindness/deafness, detect thoughts, locate object, touch of idiocy_
        1st (8): _shield, mage armor, charm person, chill touch, expeditious retreat, identify_
        0th (6): _detect magic, mage hand, message, prestidigitation, ghost sound, touch of fatigue_
*Combat Gear* _wand of cure light wounds_ (15 charges)
_______________________________________________________________________
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha _20_
*SQ* spirit guide (crow), wild empathy +11, follow the guide, ghost warrior, drift 1(touch causes flowers to wilt, grow a cat’s tail), spell versatility (0-1), ley lines +1 (forests)
*Feats* combat casting, point-blank shot, weapon finesse
*Skills*  Concentration +9 (+13 combat casting), Climb +0, Hide +5, Jump -6, Knowledge (arcana) +6, Knowledge (history) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +3, Profession (Fortune Teller) +4, Spellcraft +11, Survival +7 (+9 in nature environments)
*Possessions*  combat gear plus _bracers of armor +2, amulet of natural armor +1, ring of protection +1, cloak of charisma +2_, MW light crossbow, 5 mw cold iron bolts, 5 mw alchemical silver bolts, 5 mw adamantine bolts, 10 bolts, spell component pouch, belt pouch, 7 gp[/sblock]

Background: [sblock]Sylas was a very sickly child who was nearly killed with fever.  His parents had almost given up on him when he started seeing and talking to someone named "grandfather crow".  One night, late, Sylas wandered out into the wilderness, sneaking away from his family, led by some unseen force.

His time in the wilderness is a mystery, not least of all to him.  He learned many strange and terrible things from grandfather crow, and when he finally found his people again, and returned to them, they were frightened by his new and strange power, but rejoiced that he had returned to them.  HE had gained wisdom while he was away, and in his family's travels, he earned money as a fortune teller, and gained a reputation as a wise and knowledgeable sage.  One day, as his clan was picking up to move once more, grandfather crow mentioned that it was time to go off alone again, that the time had come to learn new and exciting and very dark things.  This time, as Sylas ventured forth, he found some companions with which to learn about the world.  He started developing a very close tie to nature, being gifted by the spirits of nature with strange gifts...and in some cases having to pay terrible prices.[/sblock]

Appearance:  [sblock]Sylas is small, even by halfling standards.  He looks sickly, though he tries to hide most of his frailty beneath thick, dark robes and cloaks.  If one looks very closely at him, they may notice a particularly unusual rustling of his robes, as if, perhaps, there is a tail beneath them.[/sblock]

Personality: [sblock]Sylas is a very serious and spooky individual.  He is vengeful and prideful.  He is very much more inclined to follow his instincts and his philosophies rather than follow his intellect. He is loyal to friends, and protective of the weak.  He does not stand for anyone to cross him, however, and such annoyances invariably earn Sylas's wrath.[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (May 25, 2006)

Steve Gorak, I would like to see Fash posted here as well please.

 I'll get the game up and running sometime during the next 2-3 days. What I would like from you till then, is working on connections between your characters. What do they think of eachother, how did they get to know eachother etc?
They've been on acventure together. but for how long? What kinds of adventures? Did it go bad, good etc etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 25, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Steve Gorak, I would like to see Fash posted here as well please.




As requested!  

[sblock]

```
Name: Fash Daergel
Class: Warlock 6 / Rogue 5 / Fighter 1
Race: Whisper gnome
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Gnome Pantheon

[b][u]Abilities[/b][/u]
Str: 12 +1 (14 base -2 racial)    		Level: 6	XP: 21 000
Con: 16 +3 (14 base +2 racial)			BAB: +5		HP: 46 (5d6+1d10 + 18)
Dex: 17 +3 (14 base +2 racial +1 level)		Grapple: +2	Dmg Red: 1/cold iron
Int: 16 +3 			   		Speed: 30'	Spell Res: 0
Wis: 10 +0 					Init: +7	Spell Save: +0
Cha: 8 -1 (10 base -2 racial) 	  		ACP: 0		Spell Fail: 0%

Age: 24
Height: 4'2"
Weight: 57lb
Eyes: Deep Blue
Hair: Black
Skin: tan


[b][u]Armor class[/b][/u]
	[b]Total[/b]	Base Armor Defl Shld Dex Size Nat Misc 
Armor: 	 [b]22[/b]	10    +5   +0	+2   +3  +1   +1  +0   
Touch: 	 14 		Flatfooted: 18
[size=1]Note: +1 ac to avoid traps, +4 dodge bonus against monsters of the giant type[/size] 


[b][u]Saves[/b][/u]
	[b]Total[/b]	Base Mod Misc 
Fort:   [b]+8[/b]	  4   +3  +1    
Ref:    [b]+10[/b]	  6   +3  +1    
Will:   [b]+7[/b]	  6   +0  +1    
[size=1]Note: +1 to saves to avoid traps [/size]


[b][u]Weapons [/b][/u]
					Attack 		Damage 		Type	Critical	Range
Eldrich blast (ranged touch attack)	+9 (+10 <30ft)	3d6 (+1 <30ft)	Magic	20/x2		60
Hammer, gnome hooked (hammer head)	+7		1d6+1		B	20/x3		-
Hammer, gnome hooked (hook head)	+7		1d4+1		P	20/x4		-
Daggers (melee)				+7		1d3+1		P S	19-20/×2
Daggers (ranged)			+9		1d3+1		P	19-20/×2	10

[size=1]Note: +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids (including goblins, hobgoblins, and bugbears) [/size]

[b][u]Languages: [/b][/u]Common, gnome, Draconic, Infernal


[b][u]Abilities:[/b][/u]
[I]Racial[/I]
Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day -- silence (must be centered on whisper gnome's body). 
1/day -- ghost sound, mage hand, message. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + whisper gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type 
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids 
Low-Light Vision: A whisper gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
Darkvision: Whisper gnomes can see in the dark out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and whisper gnomes can function just fine with no light at all.

[I]Fighter:[/I]
  Light, medium, heavy armor & shields
  Melee weapons

[I]Warlock[/I]
  Eldrich Blast 3d6
  Deceive item: can take 10 one use magic device checks even when threatened or distracted 
  Detect magic at will
  DR: 1/cold iron

  Invocations:
    least (3)
     - Darkness: as the spell (10 min./level, 20 ft magical darkness, 20% miss chance (concealment), blinded creatureshave 50% miss chance) 
     - Devil's sight: see normally 30ft in regular and magical darkness
     - Hideous blow: channel eldrich blast in melee attack
     - Spiderwalk: Gain a climb speed of 20, retain AC bonus while climbing

    lesser (1)
     - Flee the scene: Dimension door 25+5ft/2 level + major image for 1 round

[I]Rogue[/I]
  Sneak attack +3d6
  trapfinding
  Evasion
  Trap sense +1 
  Uncanny dodge 


[b][u]Feats: [/b][/u]
- Precise shot (level 1)
- Improved initiative
- Extra invocation: spiderwalk (level 6)
- point blank shot (Warrior 1)


[b][u]Skills[/b][/u]
Skill Points: 88+5=93 
 			Total	Ranks	Mod	Racial	Size	Synergy		Misc	
Balance			+5	0	3   	 		2 tumble			
Bluff		 	+8	9 	-1    	 				
Concentrate 		+12	9 	3   					
Disable Device		+14	9	3					+2 Masterwork thieve's tools						
Diplomacy	 	+1	0 	-1  			2 bluff	
Disguise		+12	1	-1			2 bluff		10  hat of disguise 
Hide			+19	8	3	4	4			
Jump			+3	0	1    			2 tumble	
Listen			+2	0	0	2				
Move silently		+16	9	3	4				
Open locks		+14	9	3					+2 Masterwork thieve's tools
Sleight of Hand		+8	3 	3			2 bluff	
Search			+12	9	3	 				
Spot			+11	9	0	2				
Tumble			+12	9	3    	 				
Use Magic Device	+8*	9 	-1    	  				
*[size=1]Note: Deceive item (Warlock ability): can take 10 one use magic device checks even when threatened or distracted [/size]	


[b][u]Equipment: [/b][/u]
				Quantity Cost Weight	Location
+1 Mithral Shirt (+5 ac)	 1	 2100	 5	Worn
Hat of disguise			 1	 1800	 0	Head
Ring of sustenance		 1	 2500 	 0	Left hand

+1 Mithral buckler		 1	 2165	 1.25	Left forearm
Traveler's Outfit 		 1 	    1	 1.25	Worn
Cloak of Resistance +1		 1	 1000	 1	Worn

Gnome hooked hammer		 1	   20	 3	Strapped to back
Daggers				 3	    6	 1.5	Left ankle (hidden),left side of belt and strapped to left forearm (hidden under buckler)
Ring of feather falling		 1	 2200	 0	Right hand

Amulet of natural armor +1	 1	 2000	 0	Worn
Masterork thieve's tools	 1	  100	 1	Strapped against chest, under clothing and armor
Tanglefoot bag			 1	   50	 4	Strapped to belt

Belt Pouch			 1	    1 	 0,125	left back side
  Caltrops			 2	    2 	 4 	Left pouch 
  Thunderstone 			 2	   60	 2  	Left pouch 

Belt Pouch			 1	    1 	 0,125	right back side
  Holy water (metal flask)	 1	   25 	 1 	Right pouch
  Antitoxin (metal vial) 		 1	   50	 0	Right pouch					
  2 Sewing Needles		 1	    0	 0	Right pouch
  Chalk				 1	    0	 0	Right pouch					

Wand of Prot. Against Evil	10 chrgs  150	 0	Worn on a black string around neck, under clothes
Wand of Reduce			12 chrgs  180	 0	Worn on a blue string around neck, under clothes
Wand of Cure Light wounds	18 chrgs  270	 0	Worn on a white string around neck, under clothes

Wand of True strike 		6 chrgs	   90	 0	Worn on a yellow string around neck, under clothes
Wand of Mending 		6 chrgs    45	 0	Worn on a grey string around neck, under clothes
Wand of Detect Poison 		20 chrgs  150	 0	Worn on a red string around neck, under clothes
[size=1]Note: Fash has already successfully used his wands, he therefore gets +2 to use magic device checks.[/size]


Total Weight: 25.375 lb Money: 34 gp (in a small bag attached to his belt, uunder his clothes)

		Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push
Max Weight: 	 32  64 98  196  480


[b][u]Class progression[/b][/u]	
Classes	
1: Warlock/Rogue			
2: Warlock/Rogue	
3: Warlock/Rogue	
4: Warlock/Rogue	
5: Warlock/Fighter	
6: Warlock/Rogue
```

Gestalt BAB and Save calculation [sblock]
*Warlock Side*
Saves (F/R/W)	Attack
+0 +0 +2 	+0
+0 +0 +1 	+1 
+1 +1 +0 	+1
+0 +0 +1 	+1
+0 +0 +0 	+0
+1 +1 +1  	+1

*rogue/fighter Side*
Saves (F/R/W)	Attack
+0 +2 +0 	+0	Rogue 1
+0 +1 +1 	+1	Rogue 2 
+1 +0 +1 	+1	Rogue 3
+0 +1 +0 	+1	Rogue 4
+2 +0 +0 	+1	Fighter 1
+0 +0 +0  	+0	Rogue 5

*Total for character:*
Saves (F/R/W)	Attack
+0 +2 +2 	+0
+0 +1 +1 	+1 
+1 +1 +1 	+1
+0 +1 +1 	+1
+2 +0 +0 	+1
+1 +1 +1  	+1
_________	___
Total:
+4 +6 +6	+5

[/sblock]*Background:*
Fash Daergel was unusual, even for a wisper gnome.  His natural roguish talents flourished in his clan, but he also had unusual powers that made is kin uneasy. He left his clan early to find his own way.
He met an adventuring group about a year ago, and they learned to respect his skills as a scout, rougue and as a subtle fighter.

*Tactics & Personality:*
When scouting, Fash prefers to walk on walls an activate his darkness incantation, if necessary, to avoid detection.
Fash is definitely sneaky, and has more than one trick up his sleeve. In combat, he likes to use his flee the scene invocaction to dimension door behind his opponents and backstab them (using hideous blow) or just to blast them. He'll also use his darkness and devil's sitght invocations in conjunction so his foes won't be able to see him.  

*Appearance:*
Chances are one won't remember seing Fash. He's a nondescript gnome, with a grey cloak and regular adventuring attire. He does his best not to be noticed. He regularly use his hat of disguise to change his features when the occasion calls for it.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 26, 2006)

Here is my stab at developing a relationships. Comments welcome.

*History with and Views of the Others*

Tobias has been a Sword of Heironius for some time, and has travelled the work bring His light via his example. He has been working with Kolan, Sylas, and Fash for some time, though with each slightly differently.

Kolan

Tobias has known Kolan the longest. It was in an unusual place for a paladin---a strength contest. It was a fair day in Vhelen, and a wrestling match became one of the highlights of the day. Tobias was feeling adventurous, and without regrets, entered into the contest. Soon, it was just the holy warrior and---and a giant, moving wall of stone. The "combat" was epic, and Tobias had to use all the holy might of Heironious to bring it to a draw, but a draw it was. Or that is the way Tobias tells it. Its not a violation of faith if its just a story, right?

Tobias is fairly close to Kolan, and trust him with his life.

Sylas

Tobias first encountered the strange halfling while investigating raides upon villages in Blacke Forrest. When Kolan and the paladin began investigating, they found a strange "speaker to the wilderness" also on the trail. Though a bit wary of each other of first, Sylas' cruicial actions against the undead Worgs and Tobias' destruction of the corrupt tree spirit gave each other a sense of mutual respect.

Tobias respects Sylas' beliefs, though he finds some his habits a bit disconcerting. His knowledge of nature is second-to-none, however, and Tobias defers to that knowledge when needed.

Fash

Fash did not make much of an impression on Tobias initially, manly because Tobias did not notice him at first. Deep within the Mines of Menance, both were seeking the same thing---the Vail of Hopelessness. An evil wizard had been using it to terrorize the local population, and Tobias sought to put and end to it. It was never clear to Tobias why Fash was there except to stop the wizard. While Tobias felled many foes, Fash struck from the shadows at what Tobias did not see. Eventually, they both confronted the wizard, and Fash's arcane knowledge was the keystone that allowed Tobias to break his magical barrier and bring the wizards ways to an end.

Tobias grudgingly respects Fash, but sometimes feels uncomfortable around him---the gnome is too silent for his own good sometimes.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 26, 2006)

Hey Stonegod!

Nice backstory, I like it. I think it would make things easy if Tobias was the one that assembled all of us together, say 6 months ago, for some specific quest and we've been adventuring together since.

Fash will respect Kolan and Tobias for the hulking brutes they are (  ) and for the fact that they're good at making way too much noise in battle, distracting opponents, something that Fash uses to his advantage. 

He'll appreciate Sylas as a fellow aracane practionner, and as a great guy for healing him those couple of times things were just too close for comfort. Also, the fact that he doesn't need to stand on a chair to have an eye to eye conversation is much appreciatiated.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Rayex (May 26, 2006)

We'll start the game, and you can keep on building the relationship between the characters, and their combined past, as we go on.

Here's the game thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=163596


----------



## ByteRynn (May 26, 2006)

I am sure Fash and Sylas see eye-to-eye on a number of subjects.  Also, literally.

Tobias's spirituality impresses Sylas.  He recognizes that Tobias, like himself, has been called by a higher power to perform great things in this life.  Sylas sees himself as an advisor on spiritual matters, and looks to provide Tobias guidance on his destiny whenever possible.

Kolan seems to be very nearly a Stone Nature Spirit in man-form.  In fact, Sylas was quite alarmed that he hadn't detected this very obvious spirit of nature before it was quite on top of him.  Realising that he was only a mortal set Sylas at ease, though, and he has come to recognize the protection Kolan represents.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 12, 2006)

I am sorry for being MIA the last few days, but due to a brief visit to the hospital I've been unable to come online. I asked my better half to write a notice in the Talking the Talk forum, but I cannot find it there, so now I wonder where he posted... Poor thing barely know the difference between a mouse and a keyboard   
Anyway, I'm busy tonight, but I will be back and continue tomorrow evening.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 24, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> You have listed your bonus on turning chekcs as +8, I figured it was +6, where does the last +2 come from?



Turning Check: +4 from Chr, +2 from synergy with Knowledge (religion) + 2 from Glory Domain
Turning Damage: 2d6 base + 4 Chr + 6 lvl + 1d6 from Glory domain

Glory domain is from Complete Divine


----------



## Rayex (Jun 24, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Turning Check: +4 from Chr, +2 from synergy with Knowledge (religion) + 2 from Glory Domain
> Turning Damage: 2d6 base + 4 Chr + 6 lvl + 1d6 from Glory domain
> 
> Glory domain is from Complete Divine




Ah, I forgot about the domain. Note taken, will remember from now.




			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Edited the post to reflect this change.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 11, 2006)

Things have happened a bit quicker than I anticipated, and I am now on what is officially called "summer vacation". I have access to computers and internet, but not to any of my books or such. I'll be on vacation till about 20th-24th, not entirely sure when I will be home yet. Untill then, we'll have a break, enjoy the summer-sun people!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 21, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Things have happened a bit quicker than I anticipated, and I am now on what is officially called "summer vacation". I have access to computers and internet, but not to any of my books or such. I'll be on vacation till about 20th-24th, not entirely sure when I will be home yet. Untill then, we'll have a break, enjoy the summer-sun people!




Kewl, enjoy your vacation!
I'm looking forward to starting the game up.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, just in time for Rayex's vacation to end, mine begins! As pointed out here, I'll be having some spotty access for parts of two weeks. Will try to check 1/d, but no guarantees for the first trip.

Tobias will try to find any info on the dead guy that is pertinent to our venture, then continue onto our goal.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 6, 2006)

As stated earlier, it is now the second half of my trip where I will be able to post 1/d until Weds. See ya!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm back full time now! Just in time for everyone to leave for GenCon!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey y'all!
Is this game dead?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, Rayez just got back from vacation two days ago, so I wouldn't call it just yet.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2006)

Unless that was a separate vacation, it was the 24th of July, not August he was taking off.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh, well then...I bet he's not coming back to this game then.


----------

